# Modifying factor in HPI



## Mohana Prasad (Oct 14, 2009)

If a patient has back pain and the patient had hot water fomentation but with no relief. Still can we take hot water fomentation as modifying factor as it does not releive the symptom?


----------



## ringalls (Oct 14, 2009)

Yes this would be a modifying factor...
what did the patient do to make it better or worse ect…
Hope this helps
Robin Ingalls-Fitzgerald CCS, CPC, FCS, CEMC, CEDC


----------



## Mohana Prasad (Oct 14, 2009)

*Modifying factor in HPI.*

Thanks for your prompt reply. Do we have any specific guidlines on Modifying factor? Modifying factor is one which increases or decreases the severity of the symptom. But if the patient tells that the use of hot has no impact on his sypmtoms, can we still take the hot water as modifying factor.


----------



## Colliemom (Oct 14, 2009)

Yes you can use it, even it the patient has no response.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Oct 14, 2009)

I agree.  The patient attempted to make the condition better by alleviating his discomfort with hot water. The "outcome or result" of the treatment method doesn't determine the modifying factor but rather the method that was used to promote relief.  In this case...hot water as used to reduce back pain.


----------

